# Which one is gay?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

The picture provides a clue.....

Click to enlarge (the picture....)


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Ok, I missed the clue. can you advise please?

Karl


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Thats the trouble with a photo what you don't see/hear is what he is just about to say.

'Oi keep your eyes to yourself, she's mine' or words to that effect


----------



## 103945 (Apr 17, 2007)

Yep, I agree, we need a sound track with this one to be certain!


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

I don't think he is gay. I think he is just very health and safety minded and is keeping an eye on his fellow work colleagues to make sure they don't fall over :? :? :? :? 

Johnny F


----------



## some-where-in-oxford (Apr 18, 2006)

gromett said:


> Ok, I missed the clue. can you advise please?
> 
> Karl


He's the only one looking the other way.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> gromett said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I missed the clue. can you advise please?
> ...


That's the trouble with written replies - the sarcasm gets lost along the way. :wink:

Dougie.


----------



## 98585 (Apr 9, 2006)

asprn said:


> That's the trouble with written replies - the sarcasm gets lost along the way. :wink: Dougie.


The three basic channels of communication are Words, Tone and Non verbal Communication NVC (Gestures, facial expression etc).

I think I read that 55% of our communication is carried via NVC, 38% by tone, and only 7% by just the words alone. Thats probably why there are so many communication breakdowns on forums where we can only rely on words and the odd smiley.     :lol: 8) :? 8O :x   :twisted: :roll: :wink:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

jimjam said:


> The three basic channels of communication are Words, Tone and Non verbal Communication NVC (Gestures, facial expression etc). ..... only 7% by just the words alone.


That's correct Jim, and is one of the very first things we're taught at training school. NVCs are a dead giveaway, often contradicting the words being spoken (and often saving a kicking ).

Judging by the plethora of virtual facial expressions on your post, I would guess you were chewing a wasp at the time?

8O

Dougie.


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

some-where-in-oxford said:


> gromett said:
> 
> 
> > Ok, I missed the clue. can you advise please?
> ...


Was sarcasm :lol: Think the arrow and label was a bit overkill :roll:

Thought it was funny none the less 

Karl


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

gromett said:


> Think the arrow and label was a bit overkill :roll:


You have to remember that they must cater for the likes of you.

:knob:

Dougie.

(harsh, but funny :lol: )


----------

